# EE, Taking PE WR Exam; CERM Advice



## Timmy! (Jul 4, 2006)

I just passed the April EE PE exam, and am now gearing up to take the Civil PE exam in WR (yes, I love self-flagellation!)

I have the 6th edition of the CERM (1992). Would it behoove me to buy the latest edition of the CERM?


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 4, 2006)

Before I entered engineering school at age 37, I did civil engineering for 19 years (sanitary &amp; storm sewer design, traffic engineering, building/zoning code enforcement, street reconstruction and surveying).

I currently work as a Civil, preparing residential and commercial grading &amp; drainage plans and land development work. Arizona is PE-discipline specific; a professionally registered engineer in a particular engineering branch or discipline cannot seal plans outside his discipline, so my EE registration does me no good at work (other than getting a warm and fuzzy feeling).

Both my boss and I agreed that it would be nice if I can get professionally registered as a Civil, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I've always had a love jones for math, and I though electrical engineering afforded me the opportunity to apply mathematics (I really loved those electromagnetics classes I took, with all that vector calculus).

Plus, I developed an interest in vacuum tube stereo electronics along the way.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would go with the latest version of the CERM. Who knows what water demand codes have changed or what else has changed since the version you have. Get the latest ACI 318 as-well.


----------



## ngandy1000 (Jul 5, 2006)

that's so cool! if i had two seals at my desk, i'd be stamping my plans chow yun fat style. anyways, structures and traffic change all the time, but if you're doing water, you won't see those in the PM. so you can get away with using an older book.


----------

